# Home Made Fish Chowder-BEST RECIPE



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

I got this recipe from another board, Crappie.com, from a gentleman named Jerry Blake. I caught some little rainbow trout yesterday and the fillets were too small to cook by themselves. I cooked this for lunch today after finishing a nice Flor de Oliva breakfast cigar, with coffee for breakfast. UMMMM. I am no cook, but this is the best New England-style chowder I ever tasted:

Crappie Chowder​
Cook about 4-cups crappie fillets in about 8-cups of water seasoned with 1 - 2-Tablespoons Old Bay Seasoning or Crawfish/Crab/Shrimp boil at just below a simmer for about 15-minutes, drain, let cool a few minutes and chop/flake into small pieces.

While fillets are cooking, sauté about 4-cups cubed style frozen hash brown potatoes, 1-cup finely chopped onion, 1-cup finely chopped celery in ¼-cup butter or olive oil in a large skillet or heavy sauce pan just until potatoes are tender but not mushy.

Add 1-can Cream of Mushroom Soup, 1-can Cream of Celery Soup and 2 to 3-cups milk depending on how thick you want your chowder. Bring to a slow simmer, stir in fish and simmer about 10-minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent sticking. Serve with Ritz or Oyster Crackers.

Enjoy! :dr


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Gonna have to try this one. :tu


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds kind of "Crappie" to me. I will have to try it. I just made a Cioppino the other night, like a fish stew and very popular in coastal central California. Will have your recipe!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> I just made a Cioppino the other night, like a fish stew and very popular in coastal central California.


A local favorite here in the bay area. My wife made some just the other night.:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> A local favorite here in the bay area. My wife made some just the other night.:tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Damn now you got me jonesing for some! But crab is so damn high right now.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

What would be a good substitute for the Cream of Mushroom? My wife hates mushroom related things. 

Crappie/Trout is damn near impossible to get in AZ as well. Would Tilapia work well in this?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

DOHCtorJT said:


> What would be a good substitute for the Cream of Mushroom? My wife hates mushroom related things.
> 
> Crappie/Trout is damn near impossible to get in AZ as well. Would Tilapia work well in this?


prolly cream of chicken


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Every Christmas I trade "dumb" gifts with my father-in-law. We try to out-do each other with the best "off the wall" gift. 

He has been the chief cook in the house for several months while the mother-in-law recovers from some significant surgery. They live on a large lake but he is not much of a fisherman. Consequently, all of his friends and neighbors keep giving them crappe that just seems to be stacking up and taking up room in their freezer. He always says that he just doesn't know what to do with it all.

This year, I gave him the Crappe Cowder recipe, complete with all the fixings ... except the crappe. Each item was individually wrapped and included ... an onion, stalk of celery, soup, seasoning and even a wrapped bag of frozen hash browns. The last package was the recipe wrapped with a bag of oyster crackers.

Of course, everyone thought the gift was "very strange" ... in other words ... perfect.

He has promised to fix some chowder the next time we come for a visit. I'll let you know how he does.

Merry Christmas.


----------

